# How to rainproof a campsite?



## medic1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm scheduled to go to Sapelo next week for a 3 day hunt. Rain is in the forecast for one day. What is the best way to keep my site dry? I will have to pack light so I'm not sure that a pop-up shelter will be an option. I could use a tarp but I'm not sure of the best way to rig it up. We will be tent camping.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 28, 2008)

my son's boy scout  troop always covers tents with large tarps and a tarp under the tent-- cook site is tarp covered also


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Eddy...Big tarp....If weight is a consideration
look at clear poly sheeting at Home Depot...There are different
thicknesses available and may be a bit lighter and less bulky
that a tarp...
I usually just drape it over the tent and hold down with tent pegs
or rocks or logs...Holds a bit more heat in than to suspend it from
trees etc....Good Luck....


----------



## Fisher of Men (Nov 30, 2008)

Go with a 20x40 or better yet a 30x40. Tie a long rope between 2 trees so the 40 foot section can hang from it then pull the sides out to form a vee. I saw one on Ossabaw this past weekend that was perfect to keep tent dry along with all other gear and cooking equipment. Another one did the same thing but used small poles to pick the sides up and keep the tarp tight for rain runoff. Good luck, nothing like getting wet to ruin a trip on an island hunt. 

Don't let the price of the tarp make you buy a smaller one or the thought of the ferry ride either. Go big!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is my site, the tarp and tents have been set up for 6 weeks straight.


----------



## deputy430 (Dec 5, 2008)

don't want to carry a tent!? take a poncho and stake down the corners put a stick in the middle where the hat is and poof you got a tent.... build a dam on the uphill side to reroute the water so it doesn't run in......... not alot of room but for one man it works and is light....


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 4, 2009)

Learn the fine art of ropes!  The tarp & rope idea is going to be the best for you.  Be sure to carry some zip ties with you to weave through the rope and loop through the grommets on the sides of the tarp to keep the tarp from sagging and bunching up in the middle of the rope.  

There's an easy way to do it without zip ties, but I can't explain it unless you know how to tie loops along your rope.  You tie a loop where needed, poke it through the grommet, thread the end of your rope through the loop.  Do that on each side of the tarp and string it up - it works great.

Take you a short-handled spade shovel to either build up the sand for a camp pad or to dig a ditch around the top side of the campsite.  It doesn't do you any good to have dry head and soaking wet sleeping bags.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty simple.  Just tie a rope from a tree behind your tent to a tree in front of your tent as high as possible..  If theres no trees where you have your tent, then move your tent.  Make this rope very tight, and it will act as your ridge beam.  drape the tarp over this and pull the corners tight at a lower height and you have a nice covered area for your tent, etc.


----------



## papasmurff (Jan 25, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> Pretty simple.  Just tie a rope from a tree behind your tent to a tree in front of your tent as high as possible..  If theres no trees where you have your tent, then move your tent.  Make this rope very tight, and it will act as your ridge beam.  drape the tarp over this and pull the corners tight at a lower height and you have a nice covered area for your tent, etc.



if trap is not available who can use thick plastic, but  at the corners use four medium to small rocks, wrap plastic around rocks, tying off and staking them down. works great have done it on many a scout camping trip.


----------



## GWH (Mar 25, 2009)

*staying dry*

One of the first things I do when I am looking at at camp site is look at the trees.  I need two far enough to stretch the tarp out and others to tie off to.The first thing going up is a large tarp, the larger the better.  The tools I use: cheap wench(come-a-long); rope; pulley; strap on steps.  This set up allows me to get the rope up high and tight.  Tie the tarp off on different trees.  Pay attention to allow for drainage off of the tarp,  you do not want  to were it will run under the tent.  Hope this helps!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

Pretty dry camp considering the amount of rain that fell that week...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Pretty dry camp considering the amount of rain that fell that week...





I`ve seen good things come out of that camoflage box...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve seen good things come out of that camoflage box...



That thing's been full of surprises over the years. Unfortunately, it's on it's last legs. I've gotta build a new one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> That thing's been full of surprises over the years. Unfortunately, it's on it's last legs. I've gotta build a new one.






You GOT to have one of those, and it has to be in good workin` order. Do you need funds? Material? Labor? Anything?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You GOT to have one of those, and it has to be in good workin` order. Do you need funds? Material? Labor? Anything?





Nah, I'm good. I'll have a replacement completed prior to the retirement ceremonies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

What kind of retirement ceremonies? You gonna set the old one on fire, and cook something over it?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 29, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind of retirement ceremonies? You gonna set the old one on fire, and cook something over it?



I don't know yet. I need to think on it. Maybe a gathering of the folks who've partaken of some of the things that originated from inside that thing and then maybe disassembling her and using the parts to create something else.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2009)

dutchman said:


> I don't know yet. I need to think on it. Maybe a gathering of the folks who've partaken of some of the things that originated from inside that thing and then maybe disassembling her and using the parts to create something else.


 
Like a bonfire...


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Like a bonfire...



No you dipstick. Not a bonfire.


----------

